# Georgia Barbeque Chopper



## tedsknives (Jan 8, 2013)

Black linen with a red liner, stainless fittings, 4" cutting edge.Satin finish on the blade
Sheath is a back pocket carry.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## flintlocker (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks nice!


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 8, 2013)

You're killin'me. That is one nice cleaver


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jan 8, 2013)

Dang it, Travis! That has got to be a very handt tool! Got to be one of the prettyist little cleaver around! Great job! love the protective sheath too!.......Doug


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 8, 2013)

That's a cutie there Travis!  I like it!  You could "wear some pig out" wid dat!.  Good Job.

John I.


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Jan 8, 2013)

I like it!  Great work!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 8, 2013)

Travis nice work


----------



## koakid (Jan 8, 2013)

real nice. what finish do you use on your leather


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jan 8, 2013)

Travis,   Generally speaking I am  not easily impressed, but that is 1 BAD AZZ little package!!!!! I'll be honest enough to tell you I'm going to make one of those for myself!


----------



## koakid (Jan 8, 2013)

i thought it was a beaver cleaver


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 8, 2013)

Outstanding.  Wonder who wanted that one....


----------



## ncrobb (Jan 8, 2013)

That's cool.  My uncle asked me to make him a small cleaver, maybe I'll just send him your way!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 8, 2013)

Lookin good Mr T.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 8, 2013)

That is cool!


----------



## jbrooker (Jan 8, 2013)

Mr. Travis that is a good looking cleaver and sheath


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 8, 2013)

Gentlemen, thank you all so much.
Sapelo, guy here does competition cooking and wanted a short clever.
Raley thanks again, and I will be glad to send you a copy of the pattern.
Koa, LOVE "beaver clever". The finish is neetsfoot oil, bag coat, and Neatlack , in that order.


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 8, 2013)

Robb, i would be glad to do it, but i KNOW i taught you enough that you can do it yourself.  LOL


----------



## blues brother (Jan 9, 2013)

I knew I shoulda come on to the shop yesterday! Nice little cleaver. Them air holes are gonna be tough to keep clean!
Hope to see ya in Albany this weekend. I will have a sip or three waiting on ya.


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 9, 2013)

Mike , looking forward to it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2013)

Now THAT is cool!


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks Mandy


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 9, 2013)

I want one!  how $$


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 9, 2013)

Wild Turkey, PM sent


----------



## RobRay (Jan 9, 2013)

Mike has good taste and you did a great job Mr. Travis.

I want one just like it!


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 9, 2013)

Robert , thanks man . I am grinding on your big one now.


----------



## RobRay (Jan 9, 2013)

Travis do the sheath up like you did Mike's, Better yet finish it any way you want. I know both will be perfect. MrsRR has really enjoyed her knife here at the beach.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 9, 2013)

Mr. Travis I was funnin with ya,  I knew it must have been for BB.


----------



## blues brother (Jan 10, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> Mr. Travis I was funnin with ya,  I knew it must have been for BB.



Ifin ya ment me...Its not mine...I would like to have it.


----------



## gritsknives (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 10, 2013)

Looking real fine!


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 10, 2013)

Dang! Now that was sumpin I was not expecten!! Might fine turn Travis 8 inch blade and I'll be a beggin!


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks guys.
 nkbigdog, i can do it, just say the word


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice work for sure!


----------



## turkeyed (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice sir!


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 11, 2013)

fishinfool and turkeyed, thank you so much


----------



## Redbow (Jan 11, 2013)

That's a sharp looking chopper..


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 11, 2013)

blues brother said:


> Ifin ya ment me...Its not mine...I would like to have it.




Yes Sir, I figured it was for you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> Yes Sir, I figured it was for you.



He said it WASN'T his.
Where you at


----------



## K80Shooter (Jan 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He said it WASN'T his.
> Where you at



Cut him some slack, he is getting OLDER you know


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey guys, he lives in Athens, which is OK. But Jacks Bluff??? How did he find us??


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He said it WASN'T his.
> Where you at



What we have here is a failure to communicate 

I was a stating that indeed I did think at first it was for BB.

I just be a ole - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - young at heart.


Well my goodness!   Then I'll be a ole gas young at heart!


----------



## blues brother (Jan 13, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> What we have here is a failure to communicate
> 
> I was a stating that indeed I did think at first it was for BB.
> 
> ...


Maybe I need to order one just to keep everyone happy...


----------



## gsu51 (Jan 23, 2013)

Cool knife and sheath


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 23, 2013)

gsu51, thank you sir


----------



## SAhunter (Feb 9, 2013)

Very nice hog chopper! I will be calling you to design one for me.


----------



## tedsknives (Feb 10, 2013)

SAhunter, thank you sir. Look forward to seeing you


----------

